# Lampropelma sp."Borneo"



## AlainL (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi!

Does anyone have info on these?
What size can they reach?
I looked everywere but no info available.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 22, 2007)

well there a burrowing species commonly sold as l.nigerrium .there also known as lampropelma sp.oarnge fringed.im guessing they can easily get 7+" in legspan.
very nice spiders.quite rare in us hobby tho.some good pics on the bts site


----------



## Tescos (Jul 22, 2007)

Always thought _Lampropelma_ species were ment to be arborel just like _Cyriopagopus_ species.:? 

Cheers 
Mr Christopher


----------



## harrypei (Jul 22, 2007)

Tescos said:


> Always thought _Lampropelma_ species were ment to be arborel just like _Cyriopagopus_ species.:?
> 
> Cheers
> Mr Christopher


the L.violaceopes I have all behave the same as Haplopelma species


----------



## syndicate (Jul 22, 2007)

harrypei said:


> the L.violaceopes I have all behave the same as Haplopelma species


time will tell but i think those might end up as a haplopelma species.lampropelma violoceopes is only a pet trade name


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lampropelma violaceopes. Malay Blue Femur is the pet name....these guys are burrowers...almost has bad as H. lividum but with more tunnels


----------



## AlainL (Jul 22, 2007)

The SUBJECT of this thread was Lampropelma sp."Borneo".


----------



## Goliath (Jul 22, 2007)

I have kept and am keeping this species at the moment.  They are definitely burrowers and get ~7"  They really start to slow down in growth once they reach ~5".

mike


----------



## Tescos (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi


> the L.violaceopes I have all behave the same as Haplopelma species


interesting. who identified your _ L.violaceopes_ as being such? I pretty much reckon it is how syndicate pointed out and is just a "pet trade"  name for it but as to being another _Haplopelma_ species then I guess we will have to wait and see Volker von Wirth's work when he has finished it (unless you can follow the specie keys etc, yourself of course).



> The SUBJECT of this thread was Lampropelma sp."Borneo".


So how many _Lampropelma_ species do you know that are described from Borneo?
_ L.violaceopes_ is described from Singapore and said to have been found in mangrove tree forest and _L.nigerrium _ is described from Sangir and also said to be arborel also Simon stated in the small paper that what he described could also be _phormingochilus_. 
So I ask what makes your _Lampropelma_ sp."Borneo" a _Lampropelma_?

Oh if you mean one of those orange fringed jobbies then they are burrowers that dig deep burrows in the wild and also incorperate leafs and things into the burrow mouth that often form a turret. Same with the pet trade _ L.violaceopes_ but I never found such a turret constuction with the ones we found in the wild but leafs were incorperated into the enterence.

cheers
Mr Christopher


----------



## syndicate (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah he means the oarnge fringed.


----------



## AlainL (Jul 23, 2007)

Tescos said:


> Hi
> 
> So how many _Lampropelma_ species do you know that are described from Borneo?
> 
> ...


L.nigerrimum from Indonesia Simon 1892
I think it's what I got.

It was sold to me as Lampropelma sp."Borneo" by someone I thrust 100% but perssonaly I'm a beginner So maybe you can explain me?

Oh yes I mean the orange jobbies.
Can you tell me the scientific name for the orange jobbies?


----------



## syndicate (Jul 23, 2007)

well there currently undescribed so there is no scientific name.what genus they really belong to i could not even tell ya hehe.i dont know if they really are a lampropelma.until papers are published this will be there hobby/pet trade name


----------



## Becky (Jul 24, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> L.nigerrimum from Indonesia Simon 1892
> I think it's what I got.
> 
> It was sold to me as Lampropelma sp."Borneo" by someone I thrust 100% but perssonaly I'm a beginner So maybe you can explain me?
> ...


Lampropelma sp. "Borneo"   OR  Lampropelma sp. "Orange Fringed" either of these names are known for the "orange fringe".

What makes u think u have L.niggerium? 

What is currently described as Lampropelma sp. "Borneo" will be black, with orange "fringed" hairs all around the carapace. Note the common name, orange fringed.
However, as syndicate says, they haven't been published yet... so nothing is for certain.

They are burrowers. Provide at least 7" of substrate, more if you can.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi!

Sorry, but why not _Haplopelma doria _as it was sold 8-10 years ago? 

BTW. Becky, as You have describe above "black, with orange "fringed" hairs all around the carapace" is a coloration of the immature speciments...
Adult females are jet-black without any fringe...


----------



## Becky (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh i didnt know that! 
So how would you identify an adult female if it doesnt have any fringes?


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jul 24, 2007)

For all other characters except coloration as You also knew the coloration is not proper identification tool in tarantulas.


----------



## AlainL (Jul 24, 2007)

M.F.Bagaturov said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry, but why not _Haplopelma doria _as it was sold 8-10 years ago?
> 
> ...


Hi!

Thanks for the info 
Very beautiful pic btw.
Do you know if they are fast grower?
are they easy to breed?

Thanks!


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Alain!

I don't know does they fast growers or not but can expect that they' should be of moderate growth rate.
I also don't know about breeding. The most speciemn I saw was WC sub- or adults.


----------



## AlainL (Jul 25, 2007)

M.F.Bagaturov said:


> Hi Alain!
> 
> I don't know does they fast growers or not but can expect that they' should be of moderate growth rate.
> I also don't know about breeding. The most speciemn I saw was WC sub- or adults.


Thanks Mikhail!

Your site is great btw


----------



## Tescos (Jul 26, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> L.nigerrimum from Indonesia Simon 1892
> I think it's what I got.


Yes it is described from Indonesia but not from Borneo. Take another look where I said it is described from.


carpetpython said:


> It was sold to me as Lampropelma sp."Borneo" by someone I thrust 100% but perssonaly I'm a beginner So maybe you can explain me?


Sounds as if you have indeed been sold the "orange fringed" jobbies from Borneo but as they are often sold as this. Why they have the _Lampropelma_ genus name stuck to them though I can't say? Who was it that gave this spider this genus name? and based on what? Like I said before _Lampropelma_ species (both of them) that have been described have to date been arboreal in nature if you are to beleive the original descriptions, and thease "orange whatevers" are clearly not.


carpetpython said:


> Oh yes I mean the orange jobbies.
> Can you tell me the scientific name for the orange jobbies?


Sure it is "Orange frindge jobbie found all over Borneo" and that is about as good as you will get until someone (Most likely Mr von Wirth) gives them a name and even placeses them in a genus or makes a new genus for them? Time will tell so in the mean time just enjoy it . I personly refer to them all as "sparky" as I like it. 
Cheers
Mr Christopher

Oh BTW they are quite average in growth rate around 2-3 years from sling to adult female depending on food and temps etc. Mating so I am told goes smoothly if both are around the same size (small females don't respond so good on the whole so I am informed) and eggsacs contain around 40-60 spiderlings that are big compared to other spiderlings (not quite as big as _T.blondi _though)


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank for info Chris!


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank Alain!


----------



## AlainL (Jul 26, 2007)

Tescos said:


> Yes it is described from Indonesia but not from Borneo. Take another look where I said it is described from.
> 
> Sounds as if you have indeed been sold the "orange fringed" jobbies from Borneo but as they are often sold as this. Why they have the _Lampropelma_ genus name stuck to them though I can't say? Who was it that gave this spider this genus name? and based on what? Like I said before _Lampropelma_ species (both of them) that have been described have to date been arboreal in nature if you are to beleive the original descriptions, and thease "orange whatevers" are clearly not.
> 
> ...


Ok, Thanks for the info


----------

